# Eastenders



## Finchy (Aug 13, 2002)

Who likes eastenders? What bits of the story line do you like?

(Or hate)

Like the Zoe and Antony they are getting on my nerves!:evil:


----------



## Legolas (Aug 13, 2002)

HATE IT HATE IT HATE IT! 

I also hate Kat slaters voice, and the way they all say 'Oi I wanna ord wi' you!" All the time!

Other then that it is fine, tho there are no fit guys on it. No Jamie Mitchell is NOT fit b4 you say anything! 
:flash:


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 13, 2002)

nah, I gotta disgree with you there, Leggy, Eastenders gets my vote.  Knocks the socks off all the other Brit soaps IMHO


----------



## Legolas (Aug 13, 2002)

I used to like it! But no the storylines just drag on and on and on and on and on and I can't be hassled ith it anymore!

and Kat slaters leapard skin tops....eww!
:flash:


----------



## Hermione (Aug 14, 2002)

I like Eastenders. 

Click here to director your own eight scenes of Eastenders -- 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/fun_games/scriptwriter.shtml

You can direct eight scenes and choose from three locations, and the characters Steve, Mel, Phil, Dot and Jamie.

And you can also download screensavers and wallpapers. Not forgetting, you can get an update on the story if you miss it.

Hermione.


----------



## Finchy (Aug 14, 2002)

Hermione! (sorry if i spellt your name wrong!)
Thats good i am gonna have a go at the eight seens!


----------



## Legolas (Aug 14, 2002)

Ok, i used to like Eastenders. I liked the older storylines tho, like...um...phil and Tiffany, and Bianca and Dan. I hate the slaters except little mo.
:flash:


----------



## Finchy (Aug 14, 2002)

Stop nattering on bout kat slater!  What parts of the programme do you like?

Let me know what yopu think!


----------



## Legolas (Aug 14, 2002)

The Ending credits! 
:flash:


----------



## Finchy (Aug 14, 2002)

Do you actully watch the slater family or do you just turn off whenyou see them?


----------



## Legolas (Aug 14, 2002)

No i just don't watch it that much anymore
:flash:


----------



## Finchy (Aug 14, 2002)

Somepeople like it including me!  But excluding you!


----------



## pamie (Aug 14, 2002)

I love Eastenders.....Billy makes me laugh at the moment...bless him!

But why oh why did they bring Ricky back and why has no one said 'oh Ricky your back'


----------



## Legolas (Aug 14, 2002)

who saw that bianca/ricky thing....terrible mess - Ricky - Liam? Is that you?

Liam - no my name is thomas and I have suddenly learnt how to talk.

idiot.
:flash:


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 15, 2002)

Have seen a couple of episodes, but never, really liked it that much at all


----------



## Legolas (Aug 23, 2002)

really, really starting to hate it now, especially the squawking slater sisters! nnnng! 
:flash:


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 24, 2002)

Haven't watched it for simply ages


----------



## Legolas (Aug 24, 2002)

the only reason i would possibly watch it is for that nice irish man Tom. 
:flash:


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 24, 2002)

May catch the last 5mons of it sometimes as there is some times another show that I would like 2 watch that is on afterwards


----------



## pamie (Aug 25, 2002)

It can get really annoying..Peggy, Phil, Lisa and Pauline really get on my nerves!  :dead:


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 26, 2002)

I've found it boring & annoying for some time now


----------



## nic (Sep 16, 2002)

Eastenders is the only British Soap I watch (well, except for Hollyoaks - which aint really a soap. Just lots of pretty young people living in student housing that in real life they couldn't afford). Anyway....
I started getting into Eastenders about hmm... 8 years ago?
At the time that yummy guy Paul Nicholls was in it playing paranoid nut case Joe Wicks. Aww, I used to have all his pictures on my walls. Doh! Back on topic....
One story line that stands out was "Who shot Phil?" - COME ON!!! Everyone knew it was gonna be Lisa. I could see it coming a mile off!
Want to know a character I really like? Trevor Morgan - the guy is evil, but I sort of have a soft spot for him.
When Moe hit him with the iron I was all "You go girl!"

Hey that Fowler kitchen gets a lot of action. Christmas - it was irons in the face, this summer it's been Lisa and Phil doing the dirty on the floor! - I hope Pauline uses demestos - that's so unhygenic!

Aww and poor Mark's gone too - for a biker man he was a right mummy's boy.

Wow! Listen to me go on!!! Lol


----------



## nic (Sep 16, 2002)

*Next to go?*

While I remember Im placing my bet now for the next person to go.
The papers leaked that in a fire Tom will be killed off along with another character - it will be one of the biggest soap storylines this year apparently.

Anyway, Eastenders wouldn't reveal who the other person is so I'm placing my bet on Lisa again.
The actress is leaving anyway so they need to write her out - but wait! What about Phil and baby Lou? Phil would never let Lisa just go with his baby.
I say Lisa will be killed in the fire - leaving Phil to care for baby Lou OR the baby will also be killed in the fire too - now that would make drama!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Sep 17, 2002)

It's wasn't 2 bad once upon a time, bt now it's simply annoying

:blush:


----------



## Finchy (Oct 13, 2002)

I like Eastenders at the moment, its getting quite good now and things are interesting again.  What do you think on the subject?
Legolas you need to start watching it you say it's no good but you have to know the storyline otherwise it just don't work!

Finchy:evil:


----------



## Legolas (Oct 13, 2002)

Hey finchy nice to see ya again!

Yeah i keep up with the stroylines, I read the TV guide!  But I just dont like the characters any more. Anyway, I dont watch a lot of TV nowadays so I dont really watch anything! 
:flash:


----------



## pamie (Oct 14, 2002)

I really like Eastenders at the moment..its the best thing on the box right now.

I love the Trevor and Mo storyline its great...I will be sorry to see Trevor leave (if he ever does)

Tom is kinda cute and love the irish thing too...LOL

Peggy is really the only one that gets to me...I hate all the we are Mitchells stuff it really gets to me


----------



## nic (Oct 22, 2002)

I would like to take this moment to "eat my hat" so to speak.
I predicted that Lisa would be killed in the upcoming fire storyline, but as followers of the show will know, Lisa escaped the Square (and the Mitchells) with the baby.

This Tom and his brain tumour storyline is starting to do my head in. Just tell Sharon for crying out loud!!


----------

